# Wooden Bowie (wooden knife challenge)



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2016)

Re-sawn Live Oak for the blade.


 

Used an existing order in progress as a guide. The handle looks bigger in the picture but its not. The wooden blade is bigger.


 

Scribe lines just as you would on steel 


 

Cutting the rough shape. Zizicote for the scales.


 

Cutting the guard


 

Shaping the guard

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2016)

Test Fit


 

Shaping the handle


 


Turning the pins to 7/32 out of Red Mallee sapwood.


 

Test fit

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2016)

Quiet day in the shop - no music, just good relaxing time. Then I hear a series of unmistakable "Put..Put put..."
This is what I find right in front of the shop. I need to put windows in.

Reactions: Way Cool 10


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2016)

Professional at work!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2016)

A little rattle can shellac on all parts


 

Getting ready for the glue up


 


All glued. Calling it a day. I'll let the epoxy fully cure and tweak the guard. Then finish on the handle.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hot diggety dog Scott!!! That is looking great! 


Gobble gobble!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 31, 2016)

That S guard on a slant is going to look great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 31, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hot diggety dog Scott!!! That is looking great!
> 
> 
> Gobble gobble!!!


Don't get your feathers a ruffled!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 31, 2016)

That is awesome! Is there a false edge on the top of the blade?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Is there a false edge on the top of the blade?



That's true, in other words it's positive, in other words it's a false positive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> That is awesome! Is there a false edge on the top of the blade?



Good eye Barry - yes there is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2016)

Very cool Scott! All these threads have got me thinking about trying my hand at making a wooden knife and a Bowie was what I thought I would do if I get the nerve up to try it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Tony said:


> Very cool Scott! All these threads have got me thinking about trying my hand at making a wooden knife and a Bowie was what I thought I would do if I get the nerve up to try it. Tony



I'm trying a katana. Can't call me chicken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm trying a katana. Can't call me chicken.



You're braver than me brother!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2016)

Tony said:


> Very cool Scott! All these threads have got me thinking about trying my hand at making a wooden knife and a Bowie was what I thought I would do if I get the nerve up to try it. Tony



They are actually a lot of fun to build. I may take this on as a way to make a mock-up for new designs. I seriously would encourage everyone even thinking about it to try one or three.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Tony said:


> You're braver than me brother!



I'm a fool. But fools have a special place in society . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Looking good Scott! Pretty piece of oak you chose for the blade, and I love that guard too. That looks sweet!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tony said:


> Very cool Scott! All these threads have got me thinking about trying my hand at making a wooden knife and a Bowie was what I thought I would do if I get the nerve up to try it. Tony




It really isn't as tough as you might think, trying to decide on shape and materials is the hardest parts of the project, cutting, sanding, and fitting it all is great fun. It's good exercise for the brain, makes you think outside the box on a few things; if it doesn't fit well you'll spend a few hours sanding, but it's all very doable for even a rookie wood worker such as myself.

And... IT'S FUN!!! I don't why, I've built a lot of wooden goodies in my time, but this knife project was just a blast to build. Trying to catch a few things up around the house and yard, and I'm definitely off on another build or 20.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm trying a katana. Can't call me chicken.


Cluck, cluck, cluck!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice work Scott !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 1, 2016)

Can't wait to see it finished, I guess I must make one now for my kid to play with since all you kids make them now. I guess I will be out of business soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 1, 2016)

Holy Bowie Batman that is one deadly cool looking blade...and the turkeys are making me excited about Spring...I love the lines on this knife, sweeping guard and the pins are way out of the park!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 10, 2016)

@Tony just go for it. The very worst that could happen is you scrap a small piece of wood. Plus nobody has used Mesquite yet. You know it would look good displayed with your cutting boards. I know I will make another soon. Maybe we can start a wood letter opener trend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 10, 2016)

And Scott that knife is crazy nice. I can't wait to see it in a big screen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 12, 2016)

Scott, it's a beaut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

